# LEM Ground Meat Patty, Jerky, Snack Stick Maker QUESTIONS



## 42wla (Aug 20, 2014)

Can anyone recommend this grinder attachment. It looks like a pretty ingenious solution to making several products. Does anyone have any first hand experience using one?

http://www.lemproducts.com/product/...-stick-maker/butcher-meat-grinder-attachments


----------



## driedstick (Aug 20, 2014)

42WLA said:


> Can anyone recommend this grinder attachment. It looks like a pretty ingenious solution to making several products. Does anyone have any first hand experience using one?
> 
> http://www.lemproducts.com/product/...-stick-maker/butcher-meat-grinder-attachments


I have not used one myself but LEM makes some great products, I would not hesitate buying this, I have LEM Stuffer and other items and never had a problem. ( I have heard customer service is hard to get to, but I have never needed them yet so I do not know on that part).  Need to check warranty and check out the reviews if possible 

Good Luck and let us know. 

A full smoker is a happy smoker 

DS


----------

